# Scratch start tig



## Hukshawn (Apr 7, 2018)

I have an airco multi-process machine. Has tig settings, but without a high frequency box it would be scratch start and lift. I'm picking up a torch and whip tomorrow for a good price. The plug has the gas inlet in the plug handle I can plumb into with a solenoid valve and I'll fab up a mating connector for the stinger wire. 

Has anyone encountered any good, informative videos on scratch start? 

I'll likely build a foot pedal for the gas valve.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 7, 2018)

Try welding tips and tricks.

https://www.youtube.com/user/weldingtipsandtricks  He did a series on scratch start.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 7, 2018)

I did scratch start for many years with stainless steel welding, it worked OK, but HF is lots better.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 7, 2018)

When I was playing with scratch start, I read about using a piece of carbon as a starting material to cut down on contamination of the tungsten. I had a big carbon rod from an old dry cell battery, so I cut a thin slab off the end. Set it on the metal near the start point and touch the tungsten to it, then move over to the weld. It worked quite well. As mentioned, though, HF is definitely better.


----------



## Hukshawn (Apr 8, 2018)

I realize hf is better but the hf unit for this.machine is next to impossible to find and i.cant afford a new welder just to play with. $100 for the second hand brand new torch and I'll add a bottle of argon to my lease, much cheaper. 
I have tips and tricks on my YouTube. I'll watch him more. Whenever I check a video with a specific title, it never really touches on the topic. I watched a video last night titled scratch start tips and he was using a wooden knife switch foot pedal to start the arc. That's not scratch h start. Lol.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 8, 2018)

Hukshawn said:


> I realize hf is better but the hf unit for this.machine is next to impossible to find and i.cant afford a new welder just to play with. $100 for the second hand brand new torch and I'll add a bottle of argon to my lease, much cheaper.
> I have tips and tricks on my YouTube. I'll watch him more. Whenever I check a video with a specific title, it never really touches on the topic. I watched a video last night titled scratch start tips and he was using a wooden knife switch foot pedal to start the arc. That's not scratch h start. Lol.


*Look back about 2 years ago. *
I_ understood what you wanted, I find it difficult sometimes, because many times you don't get responses that have read or understood what you are asking.  We are all guilty at times of course. I sometimes jump into the middle of something, not reading back to the beginning. _


----------



## Asm109 (Apr 8, 2018)

Second weldingtipsandtricks.com  Jody makes a lot of great videos.
Buy a torch that has a manual valve on the torch to turn the gas on and off.
Thumb and forefinger crack the valve open and scratch and lift and you are welding.  Did it for many years on steel and stainless.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 8, 2018)

When I purchased my dynasty 200dx it came with a simple push button on the torch. I immediately purchased a pedal which for bench work and such is in my opinion the way to go. Now doing cages and off position welding I use hand controls. 
 My unit has hf but a great way to scratch start is of your filler rod. Ground filler rod then scratch off that. No contamination


----------

